# Yanmar YM1601D Light Bulb Problem (charging indicator light)



## frankmako (Sep 13, 2008)

I need to change out a blown light bulb in the panel of my YM1601D. The charging indicator light does not come on when I push the check button. What type of lamps/bulbs do they use?? How do you get to the lamps?? 

Thanks
Frank


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Frank,

Two ways:

You can loosen and remove the fuel tank cover panel, remove the gauge panel bolts and slide the entire panel up the steering column once you've disconnected the wire harness plugs.....Or

Do the same but remove the steering wheel for complete removal. This method allows you to access the complete underside of the gauge cluster for testing, cleaning the contacts and all electrical maintenance.

Mark


----------

